# my baby



## motobird (Sep 15, 2006)

i lost my baby pijj bright eyes tonight at 5:30 am.
woke up and she was hardly breathing. picked her up and she dyed in my arms.
she is the one in the cat picture.
i will miss her thought ya all would want to know.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. You must be heartbroken.
Do you what happened? was she sick?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO sorry to hear about baby. It is such a heartbreak as we have all been there.

Please take some consolation in the fact that she was in your arms when she passed, as hard as that is, she wasn't alone.

If you have any other birds that may show signs of illness, please isolate from ny other birds and take to your avian vet.

Sending you thoughts of comfort and a big hug.


----------



## motobird (Sep 15, 2006)

she wasnt sick with anything that the other birds could get.
she had seizures once and a while


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Motobird,

So sorry to hear about the passing of *Brighteyes*.

I re-read all of our posts to familiarize myself with you and your situation. You first posted on September 18th that you had a (a black and white checkered roller "or something") teenage blind female pigeon named Brighteyes, and in a later post you had a picture of her sitting on top of your Mom's black and white cat, who was so "lazy" that she would run from your rats. 

You also said that you had just gotten two squeaker siblings, a black pigeon named *Buzzard* and a white pigeon named *Sunhsine*, whose mother didn't feed them, so they had to be hand-fed. 

I am re-stating what your severaL post said, so that others don't have to do the re-search (since most of us don't have unlimited time. There are a lot of posts which I miss. When I do, I don't always remember every pigeon's name. I still remember my own name, which can be handy if I would need it to tell to the police, so I guess I'm doing okay there). 

I don't know if you are aware of this, perhaps you are, but nobody else mentioned it in your threads, but cats carry a germ in their saliva, *pasteurella multocida*, which gets on their fur when they lick themselves, and which is very dangerous for birds.

=========

This is an interesting site about cats and dogs and birds: 
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/cats.html


Health Hazards
Did you know that cats and dogs carry bacteria in their saliva that is lethal to pet birds? Their saliva contains a bacteria called Pasteurella. While harmless to cats, dogs and humans, it is lethal for birds. The bacterium multiplies rapidly and a bird's death can occur within as little as 24 hours. Even if a cat just paws at or scratches your cockatiel, the bird can die. Infections can develop from bacteria on the cat's paws. If a cat or dog gets close enough to touch your bird, take the bird to an avian vet immediately so it can receive the proper antibiotics. Explain over the phone that this is an emergency situation. Have your cockatiel tested for this bacterium. You should also get your bird to a vet the same day if you think it has come in contact with the cat or dog's food, litter box or toys. Always Wash your hands with an antibacterial soap after handling a cat or dog to prevent you from spreading the bacteria to your bird.

Don't Believe Television
Contrary to what you have seen on television, a bird is not safe when a cat or dog is nearby. A bird should NEVER, EVER be allowed out of its cage when a cat is roaming inside the house or a dog is romping around in the same room. No matter how old, friendly or disinterested in the bird the cat or dog is, a cat is still a predator by nature and dogs tend to be playful. Cats like to chase, play with and catch things that move. A cat's natural instinct is to hunt. Even if the cat is declawed it can still pounce on a bird, pin it down and crush a bird with its teeth in a matter of seconds. When we play with a cat, we dangle toys and wiggle string to watch the cat chase it. The cat is actually stalking something that it thinks is a potential prey. Some breeds of dogs are hunters by instinct as well. Others like to play with things that move or chew on household objects. Dogs can injure your bird in the same manner as a cat. Dogs also like to jump up into the air and catch moving objects with their mouths. A flying bird can be snatched by a dog's open mouth, crushed and killed instantly. Do not take your bird out of the cage if a cat or dog is in the same room. 

===========

This is a technical site about cat and dog bites and scratches:
Pasteurella Multocida Infection
http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1764.htm 

Background: Pasteurella multocida is a small, gram-negative, non–spore-forming coccobacillus with bipolar staining, often existing as a commensal in the upper respiratory tract of many livestock, poultry, and domestic pet species. Infection in humans is often associated with an animal bite, scratch, or lick, but infection without epidemiologic evidence of animal contact may occur. Local wound infections from animal bites are the most common human infections caused by P multocida, although a vast array of infectious syndromes may be observed (see Pathophysiology).

Co-infection with multiple aerobic and anaerobic organisms is common in animal bite wound infections, and P multocida is one of the most common organisms found in culture.

Physicians must determine the risk of polymicrobial infection, which sometimes mandates the use of broad-spectrum antibiotics.

Rare cases of P multocida meningitis in young children may mimic Haemophilus influenzae or Neisseria meningitidis on cerebrospinal fluid Gram stain results. A history of pet exposure should alert the physician to this possibility.

Pathophysiology:
Local: P multocida infection most commonly presents as an infection complicating an animal bite or injury. Complications include rapidly progressive cellulitis, abscesses, tenosynovitis, osteomyelitis, and septic arthritis. The latter two are particularly likely in cat bites because of the small, sharp, penetrative characteristics of feline teeth.
Respiratory: P multocida causes upper respiratory tract infections, including sinusitis, otitis media, mastoiditis, epiglottitis, and pharyngitis. It also rarely causes lower respiratory tract infections (primarily in patients with underlying pulmonary disease), including pneumonia, lung abscess, and empyema.
Cardiovascular: P multocida may cause endocarditis, mycotic aneurysms, vascular graft infections, central venous catheter infections, and pericarditis.
Central nervous system: P multocida is an uncommon cause of meningitis, subdural empyema, and brain abscess. P multocida meningitis has been related to cat licks or bites. These diseases typically occur in persons at the extremes of age.
Gastrointestinal: P multocida rarely causes gastrointestinal problems. Such problems may include appendicitis, hepatosplenic abscesses, renal abscesses, and peritonitis. Patients with peritoneal dialysis-catheter–related peritonitis have been reported.
Ocular: Periocular abscess, conjunctivitis, corneal ulcers, and endophthalmitis have been reported.
Genitourinary tract: Pyelonephritis, renal abscess, epididymitis, and cervicitis are reported rarely.

Frequency: 

In the US: More than 100 million dogs and cats live in the United States. According to estimates, half of all Americans will be bitten in their lifetime—most by provoked dogs. Other injuries, such as cat scratches, are documented less often in emergency department statistics. Approximately 5% of dog bites and 30% of cat bites become infected.
Internationally: P multocida infections occur worldwide.

History:

A history of animal exposure, whether occupational or recreational, should alert the physician to the possibility of a zoonosis.
A detailed pet history, including exposure to pets owned by friends or strangers, should reveal the possibility of Pasteurella infection. However, cases of Pasteurella infection occur in the total absence of an epidemiological link.
Physical: Physical findings relate to the site of infection, as follows:

Local - Erythema, warmth, pain and tenderness, purulent discharge, joint swelling, decreased range of motion, lymphangitis
Respiratory - Sinus tenderness, hoarseness, pharyngeal erythema, rales and rhonchi upon chest auscultation, dullness to percussion, changes in vocal fremitus
CNS - Focal neurologic deficits, signs of meningeal irritation (eg, nuchal rigidity, Brudzinski sign, Kernig sign)
Abdominal - Abdominal tenderness, guarding and rebound, hepatosplenomegaly, costovertebral angle tenderness
Ocular - Corneal ulcer, conjunctival injection, decreased visual acuity
Cardiovascular - Hypotension, tachycardia, new cardiac murmur, embolic phenomenon
Lymph nodes - Possible regional adenopathy

=============

I saw a TV film recently about a beautiufl, "lazy" cat who lived in a city high-rise apartment, but hunted alley rats at night. 

I also once read a _National Geographic_ magazine article on a group of female African lionesses. The tourists in the Land Rovers would remark at how the lionesses were "lazy," because they slept all day long in the shade of nearby trees. The article pointed out that what these tourists were unaware of was that every night these lionesses would together run down and kill and eat large, dangerous Cape Buffalo within a fifty-mile or so radius. Sometimes a lioness would get killed in the process. There were even photos of a young, two or three year old male elephant the size of a small Volkswagen Beetle car which they took quite a few hours to kill (and which I would have liked the photographers to have intervened with, since in my opinion it was an abnormal situation and an unnecessary death).

Many years ago I read in a book about tiger hunting (_Maneaters of Kumaon_ by Jim Corbett, that if a tiger mauled you or scratched you, and you managed to survive and get away from the tiger, you would probably die from septicemia, blood poisoning caused by the bacteria in the decaying and rotting flesh under their claws. Die quickly and get eaten, or get scratched and die slowly (well, within a few days). Tigers were bad news. Most of these tigers were injured or old and lame tigers no longer quick enough to catch their normal game. 

And rats and mice have microrganisms in their droppings which are bad for birds.

Brighteyes had seizures. That indicates a Central Nervous System, brain, disorder, caused by an viral or bacterial infection.

The whole point is, some species don't mix well together. Even many humans with their differing religions, among other things, don't mix well with each other. It can be a crazy world out there.

How are Buzzard and Sunshine doing? 

Larry


----------



## motobird (Sep 15, 2006)

they are fine. the two other birds are sitting outside enjoying the 65+ sunny weather we are having.
thanks for the info.
i did not know that about the cats.
so did i kill her and not know it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

motobird said:


> they are fine. the two other birds are sitting outside enjoying the 65+ sunny weather we are having.
> thanks for the info.
> i did not know that about the cats.
> so did i kill her and not know it.


Not necessarily, although given the historically antagonistic ( i.e. predator )
relationship that cats have w/birds, it's a good idea to not allow such close
proximity between the two. Something you can remedy with your other two
babies  .

It appears that Bright Eyes came to you blind,
and without knowing the cause of the blindness, and the seizures that you 
mention below, it is possible that Bright Eyes had one or more existing health
issues before arriving at your home.

I'm sorry for your loss, I know you will miss her sweet presence in your
home.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss!

SENDING LOTS OF COMFORTING HUGS!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

motobird said:


> they are fine. the two other birds are sitting outside enjoying the 65+ sunny weather we are having.
> thanks for the info.
> i did not know that about the cats.
> so did i kill her and not know it.



Hi Motobird, I'm so sorry about your little Brighteyes. Often birds will die without showing signs of sickness, as it is their main defense mechanism in the wild. I had this happen just two days ago with my Priscilla; she was fine one evening, eating and flying around, and the next morning she was dead. There were no cats around or anything; sometimes they just pass away and we just don't know why. I'm certain there's nothing you could have done. Especially once you noticed she was sick, it is usually too late by then, so even taking her to a vet at that point probably wouldn't have done anything to help.  Larry makes a lot of good points about cats, I have been lucky (like you, it sounds like) about my cats, as they were raised around my birds from tiny kittens and were taught that they are not to eat them. My birds are all outside, now, so it's not an issue anymore I guess. There are some cats who are safe to have around birds, it just depends on the situation and the cat. I hope you don't feel responsible at all for Brighteyes' passing, just remember it happens unexpectedly sometimes and she had a wonderful life with you. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost you precious Bright eyes, you have many friends here to comfort you and help you through this time of grieving  
As Treesa mentioned you were there for her crossing so she didn't have to go alone and your love helped ease her passage and guide her on her journey.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Motobird~ I too express my sorrow to your for the passing of your baby, Brighteyes. It is always unfortuante when we loose a loving pet. 

Larry, I appreciate the informative post on pasteurella moltocida. I made a copy of your post for my reference binder.


----------



## motobird (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks for all the suport you guys.
she was the only bird would curl up next to me and sleepwhile i was watching tv. i dont think i can find another one like her.
my two other birds are not people birds. they dont like to be messed with.
i want another baby to play with and take care cause she brought so much joy in my life. i know she will never be replaced.

to brighteyes
from this earth you came
to this earth you will go
may you have the freedom 
and many sunny days.
for over the rainbow you go.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Motobird,

Brighteyes sounded like a very special bird. I'm so sorry for her loss.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear about Brighteyes. May you treasure the memories of her, and keep her in your heart.

Feather


----------



## motobird (Sep 15, 2006)

i just found some of her flight feathers that she lost when she was sheading and am turing them in to a earring.
i am NativeAmerican so it wont look to weird.


----------

